# Apistogramma Spawning Cave



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Due to all the questions, I am making this thread to show how I made my spawning caves for my Apistogramma tanks.

Materials:

[2] x Smallest Terra Cotta Saucer
[1] x Marineland Silicone
[1] x Dewalt 4" Masonary Disc Blade
[1] x Dewalt 200# Sand Paper

Instructions:

[1] Soak the saucers for 24 hours. This will make it easier to grind out a half circle hole without sending chips flying. Also keeps the dust to a minimum. As you can see, my finished product is smooth and clean.

[2] Take the disc blade and apply pressure to one of the saucers. You need to make sure the apisto female can barely fit. Mine, the females swim in and out on a slant or even sidways. This is to ensure the males can not enter the cave when the female is not around to fend him off. Males will usually go in and eat all the eggs. This is to ensure the female can defend the batch very easily. Compared to the traditional Terra Cotta Pot you see everywhere.

[3] Take the sandpaper and sand the new hole on a 45 degree angle. Just to make sure it is not a sharp edge. I sanded it down so the edges are curved out a bit.

[4] Get a Q-Tip and run along the new hole. Make sure not cotton is stuck or you feel any friction. If you do, sand it down again.

[5] Let the saucer dry for 48 hours.

[6] Apply silicone around the edges of the saucers.

[7] Apply pressure over 48 hours.

[8] Allow to dry over 48 hours.

[9] Enjoy.

Additional Notes: 
I put my new caves on a 45 degree angle in the substrate. Just to hide it from plain sight.

Also, the instructions are how I completed my caves and always have with no problems. You can adjust the times waited to whatever you perfer. I just like to be extra safe.

I only had pictures from the setting process.
I used weights to apply pressure and allow the silicone to cure.

Any questions. 
Let me know.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Will not let me upload pictures.


----------

